# Setzkescher in Bayern erlaubt???



## Freund96 (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen wie schon im Titel erwähnt ist meine Frage:
Ist in Bayern noch ein Setzkescher erlaubt? Die Frage kommt daher das ich noch nie nen Angler in Bayern mit Setzkescher gesehen habe. 
Hoffentlich könnt ihr mich da aufklären

Gruß,
Johannes|smlove2:


----------



## thomsen3 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Setzkescher in Bayern erlaubt???*

ist wahrscheinlich von region und gewässer abhängig.

in meiner jahreskarte vom würzburger main steht ( glaub ich zu mindest) da wo strömung ist oder wellengang ist da ist setzkescher verboten ( oder es steht da so ähnlich drinne)

also ist er für den unterfränkischen main tabu


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Setzkescher in Bayern erlaubt???*

Verordnung zur Ausführung des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes
(AVBayFiG)
in der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 10. Mai 2004
Fundstelle: GVBl 2004, S. 177

§ 20
Hältern gefangener Fische
(1) Satz1 Das Hältern von Fischen im Fanggewässer ist auf die geringstmögliche Dauer zu beschränken. 
Satz2 Setzkescher dürfen nur verwendet werden, wenn sie hinreichend geräumig und aus knotenfreien Textilien hergestellt sind. Satz3 In Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht in das Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden.

(2) In Gewässern mit Schiffsverkehr ist das Hältern in Setzkeschern nur erlaubt, wenn eine Schädigung der Fische nicht zu erwarten ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Setzkescher in Bayern erlaubt???*

Unabhängig von Region/Gewässer, wo ja der jeweilige Bewirtschafter auch den Setzkescher verbieten kann, hat Bayern bezüglich des Setzkeschers deutschlandweit mit die anglerfreundlichste Gesetzgebung, welche so eigentlich in jedes Landesfischereigesetz gehört:
(AVBayFiG)


> § 20
> Hältern gefangener Fische
> (1) 1 Das Hältern von Fischen im Fanggewässer ist auf die geringstmögliche Dauer zu beschränken.
> 2 Setzkescher dürfen nur verwendet werden, wenn sie hinreichend geräumig und aus knotenfreien Textilien hergestellt sind.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Setzkescher in Bayern erlaubt???*

ups, Peter war schneller.. Danke!


----------



## Freund96 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Setzkescher in Bayern erlaubt???*



> Satz2 Setzkescher dürfen nur verwendet werden, wenn sie hinreichend geräumig und aus knotenfreien Textilien hergestellt sind


 
Welechen Durchmesser muss der haben,
gibt es Empfelungen welchen ich mir besorgen soll


----------



## gründler (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Setzkescher in Bayern erlaubt???*

Min. 3,50 x 0,50cm,aber je länger und breiter desto besser für alle beteiligten,sprich 4-5m bei 0,50cm durchmesser sind am meisten vertreten bei Stippern.

lg


----------



## Tomasz (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Setzkescher in Bayern erlaubt???*

Wie Gründler schon geschrieben hat: mindestens 3,5 m lang, 0,5 m im Durchmesser und knotenloses Gewebe. 
Sie dazu auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=559823&postcount=1
Es wäre interessant das ganze Gutachten von Prof. Streckenbach mal in die Finger zu bekommen. Da soll es noch weitere Hinweise geben, wie z.B. das der Setzkescher nur horizontal und über die gesamte Länge ausgelegt werden darf und somit ein Einsatz vom Boot und in Fließgewässern wegfällt und das man Kammschupper und Rundschupper nicht zusammen hältern soll. Aber davon habe ich nur gelesen. Vielleicht kann mal jemand einen Link zum gesamten Gutachten einstellen. Dieses (gerichtlich verwertbare) Gutachten gilt nämlich als der in vielen Fischereigesetzen beschriebene tierschutzgerechte Umgang beim Hältern von Fischen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Setzkescher in Bayern erlaubt???*

Büdde sehr

http://www.agsb.net/Setzkescher ja oder nein.pdf


----------



## Tomasz (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Setzkescher in Bayern erlaubt???*

Danke sehr,
aber ich meinte das in Deinem Link zitierte: *SCHRECKENBACH, K. (1999): Sachverständigengutachten im Auftrag des Amtsgerichtes Rinteln.
Institut für Binnenfischerei 15.12., 17 S.*
Das viel darüber irgendwo geschreiben steht ist mir auch klar. Aber das Sachverständigengutachten, dass zum Freispruch der Angler geführt hat hätte ich gerne mal gelesen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## gründler (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Setzkescher in Bayern erlaubt???*

http://www.matchangler-shop.de/setzkescher-recht.htm

http://www.fishingfriends.net/?Hege_und_Gesetze:Setzkescher_-_Ja_oder_Nein%3F


Das Urteil/Gutachten findet sich nur auf diversen HP's.

Oder mal selber nach Stichwörten googeln.

http://webspace.sfv-espelkamp.de/setzkescher.htm


lg|wavey:


----------



## Tomasz (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Setzkescher in Bayern erlaubt???*

Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an mir und ich drücke mich irgendwie falsch aus:q.
Also, ich kenne das Urteil und die Begründung dazu, ich kenne die diversen Veröffentlichungen des Herrn Professors, seine Interviews und auch die Interpretationen dritter zum Thema. Auch der Google-Recheche fühle ich mich eigentlich mächtig und gerade da spuckt Google alles andere, aber nicht das Gutachten aus#d.
Was ich suche ist das von mir zitierte Sachverständigengutachten, dass zum Freispruch der Angler im Prozess geführt hat und das kann ich nirgendswo im Netz, auch nicht in den von Euch liebenswerter Weise verlinkten Seiten finden. 

Trotzdem nochmal Danke für Eure Bemühungen. Aber ich werd mal bei Gelegenheit dazu eine herkömmliche Bibliothek aufsuchen müssen und recherchieren ob es davon ein vielleicht ein Papierexemplar gibt.

Tomasz


----------

